
The Norwegian Secret to Enjoying a Long Winter - stpapa
https://www.fastcompany.com/3052970/how-to-be-a-success-at-everything/the-norwegian-secret-to-enjoying-a-long-winter
======
kagamine
Norway does have a lot of community oriented activities especially if you have
children. There are ski-clubs everywhere for cross country skiing, and those
clubs often have "lys-løype" (lit tracks) and a man who drives a tracked
vehicle that makes the line-tracks in the snow. This means there are clearly
designated areas where skiiers can park and ski on a course. The ski-club
where I live also produce a map of a nearby forest with all the winter trails
marked out. The tourist board of Norway have "get outside days" for children
and organised clubs all year around to encourage use of the countryside. Ski-
clubs also arrange for garage-sale type events where almost new and used gear
can be gotten cheaply. There is no stigma around this in Norway even among the
more well off. Buying new gear for growing children is OK, but getting it
cheap is more OK (a lot of Norway is wealthy because people are frugal, I
think they remember times before the oil boom!).

It's almost impossible to avoid being harassed into going cross country skiing
in Norway. Accept and assimilate.

~~~
hga
One of my favorite books as a kid was _Snow Treasure_ , which involves kids
sledding the country's gold bullion past unsuspecting Nazis:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Treasure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Treasure)

 _It 's almost impossible to avoid being harassed into going cross country
skiing in Norway. Accept and assimilate._

Heh, that's something I think I'd like, too bad I live in a more temperate
zone, we're not even _assured_ of getting a serious snow in any given winter.
And as I remembered, apropos of it, the sport of biathlon, cross country
skiing + shooting, two activities that work at physiological cross purposes,
originated in Norway:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biathlon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biathlon)

------
seanp2k2
Or, move to SF or LA where "winter" means a few months of scattered showers
once a week and occasionally days where a hoodie is more comfortable than just
a t-shirt.

~~~
unixhero
Yeah like how. Do you know how hard it is to get a greencard or residence
permit for Northern Europeans?

------
unixhero
Well written, thanks

